# Mark Cuban has two-year plan



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Mark Cuban's goal is to make the Dallas Mavericks a championship team again within a two-year window.
> 
> After Dallas missed the playoffs for the first time in 12 years, the owner vowed the Mavs would have a "quick rebuild." The pending pitch to free agents this summer -- including Chris Paul and Dwight Howard -- is that the franchise can take a significant step forward next season and then have the salary-cap space available again in 2014 to make more major upgrades.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story...r-plan-turn-dallas-mavericks-title-contenders


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm sincerely pulling for him to make a splash this offseason. He has matured a lot as an owner over the years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hes been acting like a dick on Shark Tank so I hope he misses out and overpays for some bum.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Hes been acting like a dick on Shark Tank so I hope he misses out and overpays for some bum.


Shark Tank? People watch that show?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea bro. Its American Dragons Den.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I want to see it. Like, really bad!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shark Tank is awesome.


----------

